# Lower Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went twice this week. First trip fell out of the boat trying to retrieve a plug caught in the brush. First time in my life this happened. It's rough on an old codger too. 

Anyway, went again yesterday, Friday, and had a mixup on where to meet a snowbird friend. Finally met up at Black Creek Lodge about 8:30. When Joe and I got to the ramp about 7:15 there were only 2 rigs in the parking lot. When we came in about 2pm there were maybe a dozen. I think we saw all of the boats on the water as well. 

Saw several boats fishing the 'crossroads' area either trolling or casting. We went over to the lower Little Bunker holes about 10:00 and met 3 boats coming out. The bite was over but we fished anyway. Got a few short specks. Earlier we fished Nancy's cut and Mitchell River. My snowbird friend took a nice striper in Mitchell river. 

Beautiful day but the bite for us was poor. I got two light hits but no fish. We took a scenic tour up to The Stump mullet hole for a look-see and on to Little and Big Sister looking for bait and fish on the sonar. Hardly saw a thing worth considering. No one fishing up that way. They all seemed to be in the lower river area.

Next week I'm going to get myself over to the Milton/Blackwater area and 'fish' around a little. Have never been there so will be trolling PFF looking for tips on spots to try.

Incidentally, Stopped at Copeland's Gun Shop and got a report of a lady who caught a pomano at the little bridge on hwy 331. Now that is a very rare catch for this part of the bay.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

sounds like yall did alot of running around, sorry the bite was slow, thanks alot for the report.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

The 331 bridge is where it is at been limiting out on trout there every time I go been catching lots of trout over 20in and one that was 26 and 3/8 on live mullet fished on the bottom


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

Where is Highway 331 at?


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Walton County it Runs through Defuniak Springs and Freeport


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunday I fished hwy 79 bridge with live shrimp and gulps. I have never caught specks so small. It was the only thing biting


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I hear that how was you fishing Capt Joe


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I tried everything from fishing on bottom to freelining shrimp


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bridge gish*

Looks like I have been fishing the wrong area and with the wrong bait.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Would suggest you launch at the Oyster Pile public boat ramp in Bagdad for fishing/looking around the Backwater River. The ramp is about a mile north of the I-10 bridge and gives you good access to the bay or upper river as well as mouth of the Yellow River. Use Google Earth ir maps to check out the region. Spec, Red, & Striper fishing is prevalent all over.


----------

